# NEW engines stopped/fix?



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

OK I am old, engines did not stop because the muffler got dirty. NOW THEY DO. twice this summer once on a gen set and once on a stihl saw they would not run no matter what I tried. Warning, our great leaders in DC are NUTS. Spark arrestors on both caused them not to start or run. After cleaning they do. Heck I couldn't even find the one on the stihl and the nice lady at the gen set co told me where that one was. OH MY!! They might start a fire/heck non of my old ones ever did. WARNED and edgomacated. CK the spark arrestor.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

well...not much to say about it.... on this note ..catalytic converters for example can completely ruin car engines when they break also due to ceramics getting sucked inside.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

Catalytic converters have caused several fires in the north of my state. Generally when the patrol car sits and runs in one spot. Oh the car burns up on occasion But no one hurt over the years. They do get embarrassed though.


----------

